# Fire rated or not?



## Sparkles (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry if this is an obvious question, I'm new to this domestic thing :laughing: .

When are fire rated downlighters necessary? I've checked my part P etc.., but it isn't really clear. I believe it's necessary when fitting lights in the ground floor ceiling, but not in the first floor ceiling (assuming the first floor is the top floor) unless there is a loft conversion above. Are the rules different for new builds and existing dwellings?


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Seems to depend where you are sparkles,everywhere has different ideas.

I put 90 minute fire rated in where ever i go now unless something else is required.

Chris


----------



## Sparkles (Oct 24, 2007)

I think you are correct. My suppliers don't have a clue, which is fair enough, and my local building control officer didn't bother to return my call on the subject. So fire rated it was!


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

*fire rated down lighters*

I always fit fire rated down light kits now. price has come down a bit on them and you know your always covered. have heard some local councils insist on loft boxes if lights are fitted on the ist floor of a house.
Cornishsparks


----------

